# Rim for the tour divide



## Guy22 (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m struggling to decide between:
Velocity cliffhanger
Or
DT Swiss rr481
Anyone have experience with one of them? 
I’m 83 kg and going to carry standard bikepacking setup.
The advantage(or maybe disadvantage) of the Swiss that they are 150 grams less.
Thank you!


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I used a Stans Arch EX on my first ride up on it. The second time I went with a Stans Arch MK3. I weighted 200# with a 55# bike the first time. They were rock solid for me and did quite well with my Vittoria Mezcal tires.


FWIW.
Actually, my wife and I are flying to Calgary tomorrow morning and heading South on our mountain tandem on a modified Tour Divide route Thursday morning.


----------



## Guy22 (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank you my friend, actually I’ve built a Stan’s crest mk3 for my new bike but now I’m afraid they are to fragile,too bad I didn’t do a good research before to take arch..
Which mezcal width did you take for the route?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Guy22 said:


> I'm struggling to decide between:
> Velocity cliffhanger
> Or
> DT Swiss rr481
> ...


I'd be far more concerned about hubs than rims. Almost any decent rim will get a normal-sized person through the Divide.

I used an economy hub on a Roosville-Antelope Wells ride. Shortly afterward, the rear hub virtually disintegrated. Rohloff, DT Swiss - no issue.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Guy22 said:


> Which mezcal width did you take for the route?


jwb rode a few days of the TD, not the route.

I would not hesitate to use a Crest rim for the Divide. I've used Arch Mk3 on much more demanding terrain and it's more than up to the task. All kinds of bikes have ridden the route, so I think you're good.


----------



## Guy22 (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank you
The arch mk3 is stronger then crest,I just don’t want to take any risks with broken rim and be reliable as possible as I’m doing the route alone.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Guy22 said:


> I'm struggling to decide between:
> Velocity cliffhanger
> Or
> DT Swiss rr481
> ...


Between those two I'd pick the DT 100 times out of 100. Much more reliable tubeless interface, much more resistant to denting.


----------



## Guy22 (Aug 25, 2019)

thank you very much! i cant find any review on them on the web at all.. weird
i will be happy to hear another recommendation if you have, thanks!


----------



## Guy22 (Aug 25, 2019)

Someone can tell me what’s the difference between the RR481 and the R500 swiss rims?


----------



## mwv (Jan 24, 2012)

Guy22 said:


> Someone can tell me what’s the difference between the RR481 and the R500 swiss rims?


The RR481 is welded and utilize washers for strength
the R500 is sleeved and utilized thicker aluminum a the rim bed (correct term?) for strength.

the former is 2 mm deeper rim profile


----------

